# touchpad do not work

## sangeshitou

I have a XiaoMi latptop, the touchpad work normally under BIOS, but can not work under X window.

I use libinput as the driver, use gentoo x window default configuration.

I work on it about one week, i figure that:

 the hardware has been driven, the libinput may need some configuration, as there is another laptop same as mine work well under ubuntu.

Any help will be appriciated, thank you all.

here is output of lspci -k

```

00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Xeon E3-1200 v6/7th Gen Core Processor Host Bridge/DRAM Registers (rev 08)

   Subsystem: Xiaomi Xeon E3-1200 v6/7th Gen Core Processor Host Bridge/DRAM Registers

   Kernel driver in use: skl_uncore

00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation UHD Graphics 620 (rev 07)

   Subsystem: Xiaomi UHD Graphics 620

   Kernel driver in use: i915

   Kernel modules: i915

00:08.0 System peripheral: Intel Corporation Xeon E3-1200 v5/v6 / E3-1500 v5 / 6th/7th Gen Core Processor Gaussian Mixture Model

   Subsystem: Xiaomi Xeon E3-1200 v5/v6 / E3-1500 v5 / 6th/7th Gen Core Processor Gaussian Mixture Model

00:14.0 USB controller: Intel Corporation Sunrise Point-LP USB 3.0 xHCI Controller (rev 21)

   Subsystem: Xiaomi Sunrise Point-LP USB 3.0 xHCI Controller

   Kernel driver in use: xhci_hcd

00:14.2 Signal processing controller: Intel Corporation Sunrise Point-LP Thermal subsystem (rev 21)

   Subsystem: Xiaomi Sunrise Point-LP Thermal subsystem

00:15.0 Signal processing controller: Intel Corporation Sunrise Point-LP Serial IO I2C Controller #0 (rev 21)

   Subsystem: Xiaomi Sunrise Point-LP Serial IO I2C Controller

   Kernel driver in use: intel-lpss

   Kernel modules: intel_lpss_pci

00:15.1 Signal processing controller: Intel Corporation Sunrise Point-LP Serial IO I2C Controller #1 (rev 21)

   Subsystem: Xiaomi Sunrise Point-LP Serial IO I2C Controller

   Kernel driver in use: intel-lpss

   Kernel modules: intel_lpss_pci

00:16.0 Communication controller: Intel Corporation Sunrise Point-LP CSME HECI #1 (rev 21)

   Subsystem: Xiaomi Sunrise Point-LP CSME HECI

   Kernel driver in use: mei_me

   Kernel modules: mei_me

00:1c.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation Sunrise Point-LP PCI Express Root Port #1 (rev f1)

   Kernel driver in use: pcieport

00:1c.7 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation Sunrise Point-LP PCI Express Root Port #8 (rev f1)

   Kernel driver in use: pcieport

00:1d.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation Sunrise Point-LP PCI Express Root Port #9 (rev f1)

   Kernel driver in use: pcieport

00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation Intel(R) 100 Series Chipset Family LPC Controller/eSPI Controller - 9D4E (rev 21)

   Subsystem: Xiaomi Intel(R) 100 Series Chipset Family LPC Controller/eSPI Controller - 9D4E

00:1f.2 Memory controller: Intel Corporation Sunrise Point-LP PMC (rev 21)

   Subsystem: Xiaomi Sunrise Point-LP PMC

00:1f.3 Audio device: Intel Corporation Sunrise Point-LP HD Audio (rev 21)

   Subsystem: Xiaomi Sunrise Point-LP HD Audio

   Kernel driver in use: snd_hda_intel

00:1f.4 SMBus: Intel Corporation Sunrise Point-LP SMBus (rev 21)

   Subsystem: Xiaomi Sunrise Point-LP SMBus

   Kernel driver in use: i801_smbus

   Kernel modules: i2c_i801

01:00.0 3D controller: NVIDIA Corporation GP108M [GeForce MX150] (rev a1)

   Subsystem: Xiaomi Mi Notebook Pro [GeForce MX150]

   Kernel driver in use: nvidia

   Kernel modules: nvidia_drm, nvidia

02:00.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation Wireless 8265 / 8275 (rev 78)

   Subsystem: Intel Corporation Wireless 8265 / 8275

   Kernel driver in use: iwlwifi

   Kernel modules: iwlwifi

03:00.0 Non-Volatile memory controller: Samsung Electronics Co Ltd NVMe SSD Controller SM981/PM981

   Subsystem: Samsung Electronics Co Ltd NVMe SSD Controller SM981/PM981

   Kernel driver in use: nvme

```

here is Xorg.log

```

[    15.739] 

X.Org X Server 1.20.3

X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0

[    15.740] Build Operating System: Linux 4.19.27-gentoo-r1 x86_64 Gentoo

[    15.740] Current Operating System: Linux ray-latptop 4.19.27-gentoo-r1 #23 SMP Tue Apr 2 13:32:18 CST 2019 x86_64

[    15.740] Kernel command line: BOOT_IMAGE=/vmlinuz-4.19.27-gentoo-r1 root=UUID=90397ba8-f708-4b74-a173-de55e512bc2e ro rootfstype=xfs quiet splash

[    15.740] Build Date: 02 April 2019  10:05:33PM

[    15.740]  

[    15.740] Current version of pixman: 0.36.0

[    15.741]    Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org

   to make sure that you have the latest version.

[    15.741] Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

   (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

   (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

[    15.741] (==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Sun Apr 14 10:10:12 2019

[    15.744] (==) Using config directory: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf.d"

[    15.744] (==) Using system config directory "/usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d"

[    15.745] (==) No Layout section.  Using the first Screen section.

[    15.745] (==) No screen section available. Using defaults.

[    15.745] (**) |-->Screen "Default Screen Section" (0)

[    15.745] (**) |   |-->Monitor "<default monitor>"

[    15.745] (==) No monitor specified for screen "Default Screen Section".

   Using a default monitor configuration.

[    15.745] (==) Automatically adding devices

[    15.746] (==) Automatically enabling devices

[    15.746] (==) Automatically adding GPU devices

[    15.746] (==) Max clients allowed: 256, resource mask: 0x1fffff

[    15.746] (WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/" does not exist.

[    15.746]    Entry deleted from font path.

[    15.746] (WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/OTF/" does not exist.

[    15.746]    Entry deleted from font path.

[    15.746] (WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/" does not exist.

[    15.746]    Entry deleted from font path.

[    15.747] (WW) `fonts.dir' not found (or not valid) in "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/".

[    15.747]    Entry deleted from font path.

[    15.747]    (Run 'mkfontdir' on "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/").

[    15.747] (WW) `fonts.dir' not found (or not valid) in "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/".

[    15.747]    Entry deleted from font path.

[    15.747]    (Run 'mkfontdir' on "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/").

[    15.747] (==) FontPath set to:

   /usr/share/fonts/misc/

[    15.747] (==) ModulePath set to "/usr/lib64/xorg/modules"

[    15.747] (II) The server relies on udev to provide the list of input devices.

   If no devices become available, reconfigure udev or disable AutoAddDevices.

[    15.747] (II) Loader magic: 0x5644b6c4ec40

[    15.747] (II) Module ABI versions:

[    15.747]    X.Org ANSI C Emulation: 0.4

[    15.747]    X.Org Video Driver: 24.0

[    15.747]    X.Org XInput driver : 24.1

[    15.747]    X.Org Server Extension : 10.0

[    15.748] (II) xfree86: Adding drm device (/dev/dri/card0)

[    15.761] (II) xfree86: Adding drm device (/dev/dri/card1)

[    15.766] (--) PCI:*(0@0:2:0) 8086:5917:1d72:1701 rev 7, Mem @ 0xb2000000/16777216, 0xc0000000/268435456, I/O @ 0x00004000/64, BIOS @ 0x????????/131072

[    15.766] (--) PCI: (1@0:0:0) 10de:1d12:1d72:1701 rev 161, Mem @ 0xb3000000/16777216, 0xa0000000/268435456, 0xb0000000/33554432, I/O @ 0x00003000/128

[    15.766] (II) LoadModule: "glx"

[    15.769] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions/libglx.so

[    15.782] (II) Module glx: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[    15.782]    compiled for 1.20.3, module version = 1.0.0

[    15.782]    ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 10.0

[    15.782] (==) Matched intel as autoconfigured driver 0

[    15.782] (==) Matched nouveau as autoconfigured driver 1

[    15.782] (==) Matched nv as autoconfigured driver 2

[    15.782] (==) Matched modesetting as autoconfigured driver 3

[    15.782] (==) Matched fbdev as autoconfigured driver 4

[    15.782] (==) Matched vesa as autoconfigured driver 5

[    15.782] (==) Assigned the driver to the xf86ConfigLayout

[    15.782] (II) LoadModule: "intel"

[    15.782] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/drivers/intel_drv.so

[    15.784] (II) Module intel: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[    15.784]    compiled for 1.20.3, module version = 2.99.917

[    15.784]    Module class: X.Org Video Driver

[    15.784]    ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 24.0

[    15.784] (II) LoadModule: "nouveau"

[    15.785] (WW) Warning, couldn't open module nouveau

[    15.785] (EE) Failed to load module "nouveau" (module does not exist, 0)

[    15.785] (II) LoadModule: "nv"

[    15.785] (WW) Warning, couldn't open module nv

[    15.785] (EE) Failed to load module "nv" (module does not exist, 0)

[    15.785] (II) LoadModule: "modesetting"

[    15.785] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/drivers/modesetting_drv.so

[    15.786] (II) Module modesetting: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[    15.786]    compiled for 1.20.3, module version = 1.20.3

[    15.786]    Module class: X.Org Video Driver

[    15.786]    ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 24.0

[    15.786] (II) LoadModule: "fbdev"

[    15.786] (WW) Warning, couldn't open module fbdev

[    15.786] (EE) Failed to load module "fbdev" (module does not exist, 0)

[    15.786] (II) LoadModule: "vesa"

[    15.786] (WW) Warning, couldn't open module vesa

[    15.786] (EE) Failed to load module "vesa" (module does not exist, 0)

[    15.786] (II) intel: Driver for Intel(R) Integrated Graphics Chipsets:

   i810, i810-dc100, i810e, i815, i830M, 845G, 854, 852GM/855GM, 865G,

   915G, E7221 (i915), 915GM, 945G, 945GM, 945GME, Pineview GM,

   Pineview G, 965G, G35, 965Q, 946GZ, 965GM, 965GME/GLE, G33, Q35, Q33,

   GM45, 4 Series, G45/G43, Q45/Q43, G41, B43

[    15.787] (II) intel: Driver for Intel(R) HD Graphics

[    15.787] (II) intel: Driver for Intel(R) Iris(TM) Graphics

[    15.787] (II) intel: Driver for Intel(R) Iris(TM) Pro Graphics

[    15.787] (II) modesetting: Driver for Modesetting Kernel Drivers: kms

[    15.787] (--) using VT number 7

[    15.806] (II) intel(0): Using Kernel Mode Setting driver: i915, version 1.6.0 20180719

[    15.820] (WW) Falling back to old probe method for modesetting

[    15.821] (--) intel(0): gen9 engineering sample

[    15.821] (--) intel(0): CPU: x86-64, sse2, sse3, ssse3, sse4.1, sse4.2, avx, avx2; using a maximum of 4 threads

[    15.821] (II) intel(0): Creating default Display subsection in Screen section

   "Default Screen Section" for depth/fbbpp 24/32

[    15.821] (==) intel(0): Depth 24, (--) framebuffer bpp 32

[    15.821] (==) intel(0): RGB weight 888

[    15.821] (==) intel(0): Default visual is TrueColor

[    15.823] (II) intel(0): Output eDP1 using monitor section eDP1

[    15.837] (**) intel(0): Found backlight control interface intel_backlight (type 'raw') for output eDP1

[    15.837] (II) intel(0): Enabled output eDP1

[    15.837] (II) intel(0): Output HDMI1 using monitor section HDMI1

[    15.837] (**) intel(0): Option "Above" "eDP1"

[    15.837] (II) intel(0): Enabled output HDMI1

[    15.837] (II) intel(0): Output DP1 has no monitor section

[    15.837] (II) intel(0): Enabled output DP1

[    15.837] (II) intel(0): Output HDMI2 has no monitor section

[    15.837] (II) intel(0): Enabled output HDMI2

[    15.837] (--) intel(0): Using a maximum size of 256x256 for hardware cursors

[    15.837] (II) intel(0): Output VIRTUAL1 has no monitor section

[    15.837] (II) intel(0): Enabled output VIRTUAL1

[    15.838] (II) intel(0): EDID for output eDP1

[    15.838] (II) intel(0): Manufacturer: BOE  Model: 747  Serial#: 0

[    15.838] (II) intel(0): Year: 2017  Week: 18

[    15.838] (II) intel(0): EDID Version: 1.4

[    15.838] (II) intel(0): Digital Display Input

[    15.838] (II) intel(0): 8 bits per channel

[    15.838] (II) intel(0): Digital interface is DisplayPort

[    15.838] (II) intel(0): Max Image Size [cm]: horiz.: 34  vert.: 19

[    15.838] (II) intel(0): Gamma: 2.20

[    15.838] (II) intel(0): No DPMS capabilities specified

[    15.838] (II) intel(0): Supported color encodings: RGB 4:4:4 

[    15.838] (II) intel(0): First detailed timing is preferred mode

[    15.838] (II) intel(0): Preferred mode is native pixel format and refresh rate

[    15.838] (II) intel(0): redX: 0.648 redY: 0.345   greenX: 0.334 greenY: 0.616

[    15.838] (II) intel(0): blueX: 0.150 blueY: 0.058   whiteX: 0.311 whiteY: 0.335

[    15.838] (II) intel(0): Manufacturer's mask: 0

[    15.838] (II) intel(0): Supported detailed timing:

[    15.839] (II) intel(0): clock: 152.6 MHz   Image Size:  344 x 194 mm

[    15.839] (II) intel(0): h_active: 1920  h_sync: 1968  h_sync_end 2000 h_blank_end 2230 h_border: 0

[    15.839] (II) intel(0): v_active: 1080  v_sync: 1083  v_sync_end 1089 v_blanking: 1140 v_border: 0

[    15.839] (II) intel(0): Supported detailed timing:

[    15.839] (II) intel(0): clock: 117.7 MHz   Image Size:  344 x 194 mm

[    15.839] (II) intel(0): h_active: 1920  h_sync: 1968  h_sync_end 2000 h_blank_end 2190 h_border: 0

[    15.839] (II) intel(0): v_active: 1080  v_sync: 1083  v_sync_end 1089 v_blanking: 1120 v_border: 0

[    15.839] (II) intel(0):  BOE CQ

[    15.839] (II) intel(0):  NV156FHM-N61

[    15.839] (II) intel(0): EDID (in hex):

[    15.839] (II) intel(0):    00ffffffffffff0009e5470700000000

[    15.839] (II) intel(0):    121b0104a5221378021bbba658559d26

[    15.839] (II) intel(0):    0e4f5500000001010101010101010101

[    15.839] (II) intel(0):    0101010101019c3b803671383c403020

[    15.839] (II) intel(0):    360058c21000001afd2d800e71382840

[    15.839] (II) intel(0):    3020360058c21000001a000000fe0042

[    15.839] (II) intel(0):    4f452043510a202020202020000000fe

[    15.839] (II) intel(0):    004e5631353646484d2d4e36310a0030

[    15.839] (II) intel(0): EDID vendor "BOE", prod id 1863

[    15.839] (II) intel(0): Printing DDC gathered Modelines:

[    15.839] (II) intel(0): Modeline "1920x1080"x0.0  152.60  1920 1968 2000 2230  1080 1083 1089 1140 +hsync -vsync (68.4 kHz eP)

[    15.839] (II) intel(0): Modeline "1920x1080"x0.0  117.73  1920 1968 2000 2190  1080 1083 1089 1120 +hsync -vsync (53.8 kHz e)

[    15.839] (II) intel(0): Not using default mode "320x240" (doublescan mode not supported)

[    15.839] (II) intel(0): Not using default mode "400x300" (doublescan mode not supported)

[    15.839] (II) intel(0): Not using default mode "400x300" (doublescan mode not supported)

[    15.839] (II) intel(0): Not using default mode "512x384" (doublescan mode not supported)

[    15.839] (II) intel(0): Not using default mode "640x480" (doublescan mode not supported)

[    15.839] (II) intel(0): Not using default mode "640x512" (doublescan mode not supported)

[    15.839] (II) intel(0): Not using default mode "800x600" (doublescan mode not supported)

[    15.839] (II) intel(0): Not using default mode "896x672" (doublescan mode not supported)

[    15.840] (II) intel(0): Not using default mode "928x696" (doublescan mode not supported)

[    15.840] (II) intel(0): Not using default mode "960x720" (doublescan mode not supported)

[    15.840] (II) intel(0): Not using default mode "700x525" (doublescan mode not supported)

[    15.840] (II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1024x768" (doublescan mode not supported)

[    15.840] (II) intel(0): Not using default mode "320x180" (doublescan mode not supported)

[    15.840] (II) intel(0): Not using default mode "320x180" (doublescan mode not supported)

[    15.840] (II) intel(0): Not using default mode "360x202" (doublescan mode not supported)

[    15.840] (II) intel(0): Not using default mode "360x202" (doublescan mode not supported)

[    15.840] (II) intel(0): Not using default mode "432x243" (doublescan mode not supported)

[    15.840] (II) intel(0): Not using default mode "432x243" (doublescan mode not supported)

[    15.840] (II) intel(0): Not using default mode "480x270" (doublescan mode not supported)

[    15.840] (II) intel(0): Not using default mode "480x270" (doublescan mode not supported)

[    15.840] (II) intel(0): Not using default mode "512x288" (doublescan mode not supported)

[    15.840] (II) intel(0): Not using default mode "512x288" (doublescan mode not supported)

[    15.840] (II) intel(0): Not using default mode "640x360" (doublescan mode not supported)

[    15.840] (II) intel(0): Not using default mode "640x360" (doublescan mode not supported)

[    15.840] (II) intel(0): Not using default mode "684x384" (doublescan mode not supported)

[    15.840] (II) intel(0): Not using default mode "684x384" (doublescan mode not supported)

[    15.840] (II) intel(0): Not using default mode "800x450" (doublescan mode not supported)

[    15.840] (II) intel(0): Not using default mode "800x450" (doublescan mode not supported)

[    15.840] (II) intel(0): Not using default mode "960x540" (doublescan mode not supported)

[    15.840] (II) intel(0): Not using default mode "960x540" (doublescan mode not supported)

[    15.840] (II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1024x576" (doublescan mode not supported)

[    15.840] (II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1024x576" (doublescan mode not supported)

[    15.840] (II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1280x720" (doublescan mode not supported)

[    15.840] (II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1440x810" (doublescan mode not supported)

[    15.840] (II) intel(0): Not using default mode "640x400" (doublescan mode not supported)

[    15.840] (II) intel(0): Not using default mode "640x400" (doublescan mode not supported)

[    15.840] (II) intel(0): Not using default mode "700x450" (doublescan mode not supported)

[    15.840] (II) intel(0): Not using default mode "700x450" (doublescan mode not supported)

[    15.840] (II) intel(0): Not using default mode "840x525" (doublescan mode not supported)

[    15.840] (II) intel(0): Not using default mode "840x525" (doublescan mode not supported)

[    15.840] (II) intel(0): Not using default mode "960x600" (doublescan mode not supported)

[    15.840] (II) intel(0): Not using default mode "960x600" (doublescan mode not supported)

[    15.840] (II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1280x800" (doublescan mode not supported)

[    15.840] (II) intel(0): Printing probed modes for output eDP1

[    15.840] (II) intel(0): Modeline "1920x1080"x60.0  152.60  1920 1968 2000 2230  1080 1083 1089 1140 +hsync -vsync (68.4 kHz eP)

[    15.840] (II) intel(0): Modeline "1920x1080"x59.9  138.50  1920 1968 2000 2080  1080 1083 1088 1111 +hsync -vsync (66.6 kHz d)

[    15.840] (II) intel(0): Modeline "1920x1080"x48.0  117.73  1920 1968 2000 2190  1080 1083 1089 1120 +hsync -vsync (53.8 kHz e)

[    15.840] (II) intel(0): Modeline "1680x1050"x60.0  146.25  1680 1784 1960 2240  1050 1053 1059 1089 -hsync +vsync (65.3 kHz d)

[    15.840] (II) intel(0): Modeline "1680x1050"x59.9  119.00  1680 1728 1760 1840  1050 1053 1059 1080 +hsync -vsync (64.7 kHz d)

[    15.840] (II) intel(0): Modeline "1400x1050"x60.0  122.00  1400 1488 1640 1880  1050 1052 1064 1082 +hsync +vsync (64.9 kHz d)

[    15.840] (II) intel(0): Modeline "1600x900"x60.0  119.00  1600 1696 1864 2128  900 901 904 932 -hsync +vsync (55.9 kHz)

[    15.840] (II) intel(0): Modeline "1600x900"x59.9  118.25  1600 1696 1856 2112  900 903 908 934 -hsync +vsync (56.0 kHz d)

[    15.840] (II) intel(0): Modeline "1600x900"x59.8   97.50  1600 1648 1680 1760  900 903 908 926 +hsync -vsync (55.4 kHz d)

[    15.840] (II) intel(0): Modeline "1280x1024"x60.0  108.00  1280 1328 1440 1688  1024 1025 1028 1066 +hsync +vsync (64.0 kHz d)

[    15.840] (II) intel(0): Modeline "1400x900"x60.0  103.50  1400 1480 1624 1848  900 903 913 934 -hsync +vsync (56.0 kHz d)

[    15.840] (II) intel(0): Modeline "1400x900"x59.9   86.50  1400 1448 1480 1560  900 903 913 926 +hsync -vsync (55.4 kHz d)

[    15.840] (II) intel(0): Modeline "1280x960"x60.0  108.00  1280 1376 1488 1800  960 961 964 1000 +hsync +vsync (60.0 kHz d)

[    15.840] (II) intel(0): Modeline "1368x768"x60.0   85.86  1368 1440 1584 1800  768 769 772 795 -hsync +vsync (47.7 kHz)

[    15.840] (II) intel(0): Modeline "1368x768"x59.9   85.25  1368 1440 1576 1784  768 771 781 798 -hsync +vsync (47.8 kHz d)

[    15.840] (II) intel(0): Modeline "1368x768"x59.9   72.25  1368 1416 1448 1528  768 771 781 790 +hsync -vsync (47.3 kHz d)

[    15.840] (II) intel(0): Modeline "1280x800"x59.8   83.50  1280 1352 1480 1680  800 803 809 831 -hsync +vsync (49.7 kHz d)

[    15.840] (II) intel(0): Modeline "1280x800"x59.9   71.00  1280 1328 1360 1440  800 803 809 823 +hsync -vsync (49.3 kHz d)

[    15.840] (II) intel(0): Modeline "1280x720"x59.9   74.50  1280 1344 1472 1664  720 723 728 748 -hsync +vsync (44.8 kHz d)

[    15.840] (II) intel(0): Modeline "1280x720"x60.0   74.48  1280 1336 1472 1664  720 721 724 746 -hsync +vsync (44.8 kHz)

[    15.840] (II) intel(0): Modeline "1280x720"x59.7   63.75  1280 1328 1360 1440  720 723 728 741 +hsync -vsync (44.3 kHz d)

[    15.840] (II) intel(0): Modeline "1024x768"x60.0   65.00  1024 1048 1184 1344  768 771 777 806 -hsync -vsync (48.4 kHz d)

[    15.840] (II) intel(0): Modeline "1024x576"x60.0   46.99  1024 1064 1168 1312  576 577 580 597 -hsync +vsync (35.8 kHz)

[    15.840] (II) intel(0): Modeline "1024x576"x59.9   46.50  1024 1064 1160 1296  576 579 584 599 -hsync +vsync (35.9 kHz d)

[    15.840] (II) intel(0): Modeline "1024x576"x59.8   42.00  1024 1072 1104 1184  576 579 584 593 +hsync -vsync (35.5 kHz d)

[    15.840] (II) intel(0): Modeline "960x540"x60.0   40.78  960 992 1088 1216  540 541 544 559 -hsync +vsync (33.5 kHz)

[    15.840] (II) intel(0): Modeline "960x540"x59.6   40.75  960 992 1088 1216  540 543 548 562 -hsync +vsync (33.5 kHz d)

[    15.840] (II) intel(0): Modeline "960x540"x59.8   37.25  960 1008 1040 1120  540 543 548 556 +hsync -vsync (33.3 kHz d)

[    15.840] (II) intel(0): Modeline "800x600"x60.3   40.00  800 840 968 1056  600 601 605 628 +hsync +vsync (37.9 kHz d)

[    15.840] (II) intel(0): Modeline "800x600"x56.2   36.00  800 824 896 1024  600 601 603 625 +hsync +vsync (35.2 kHz d)

[    15.840] (II) intel(0): Modeline "864x486"x60.0   32.90  864 888 976 1088  486 487 490 504 -hsync +vsync (30.2 kHz)

[    15.840] (II) intel(0): Modeline "864x486"x59.9   32.50  864 888 968 1072  486 489 494 506 -hsync +vsync (30.3 kHz d)

[    15.840] (II) intel(0): Modeline "864x486"x59.6   30.50  864 912 944 1024  486 489 494 500 +hsync -vsync (29.8 kHz d)

[    15.840] (II) intel(0): Modeline "640x480"x59.9   25.18  640 656 752 800  480 490 492 525 -hsync -vsync (31.5 kHz d)

[    15.840] (II) intel(0): Modeline "720x405"x59.5   22.50  720 744 808 896  405 408 413 422 -hsync +vsync (25.1 kHz d)

[    15.840] (II) intel(0): Modeline "720x405"x60.0   22.18  720 728 800 880  405 406 409 420 -hsync +vsync (25.2 kHz)

[    15.840] (II) intel(0): Modeline "720x405"x59.0   21.75  720 768 800 880  405 408 413 419 +hsync -vsync (24.7 kHz d)

[    15.840] (II) intel(0): Modeline "640x360"x59.8   18.00  640 664 720 800  360 363 368 376 -hsync +vsync (22.5 kHz d)

[    15.840] (II) intel(0): Modeline "640x360"x59.3   17.75  640 688 720 800  360 363 368 374 +hsync -vsync (22.2 kHz d)

[    15.841] (II) intel(0): Modeline "640x360"x60.0   17.19  640 640 704 768  360 361 364 373 -hsync +vsync (22.4 kHz)

[    15.841] (II) intel(0): EDID for output DP1

[    15.844] (II) intel(0): EDID for output HDMI1

[    15.955] (II) intel(0): EDID for output HDMI2

[    15.955] (II) intel(0): EDID for output VIRTUAL1

[    15.956] (II) intel(0): Output eDP1 connected

[    15.956] (II) intel(0): Output DP1 disconnected

[    15.956] (II) intel(0): Output HDMI1 disconnected

[    15.956] (II) intel(0): Output HDMI2 disconnected

[    15.956] (II) intel(0): Output VIRTUAL1 disconnected

[    15.956] (II) intel(0): Using user preference for initial modes

[    15.956] (II) intel(0): Output eDP1 using initial mode 1920x1080 +0+0

[    15.956] (==) intel(0): TearFree enabled

[    15.956] (==) intel(0): Using gamma correction (1.0, 1.0, 1.0)

[    15.956] (**) intel(0): Display dimensions: (340, 190) mm

[    15.956] (**) intel(0): DPI set to (143, 144)

[    15.956] (II) Loading sub module "dri3"

[    15.956] (II) LoadModule: "dri3"

[    15.956] (II) Module "dri3" already built-in

[    15.956] (II) Loading sub module "dri2"

[    15.956] (II) LoadModule: "dri2"

[    15.956] (II) Module "dri2" already built-in

[    15.956] (II) Loading sub module "present"

[    15.956] (II) LoadModule: "present"

[    15.956] (II) Module "present" already built-in

[    15.962] (II) intel(0): SNA initialized with Kabylake (gen9) backend

[    15.962] (==) intel(0): Backing store enabled

[    15.962] (==) intel(0): Silken mouse enabled

[    15.963] (II) intel(0): HW Cursor enabled

[    15.964] (==) intel(0): DPMS enabled

[    15.964] (==) intel(0): Display hotplug detection enabled

[    15.964] (II) intel(0): [DRI2] Setup complete

[    15.964] (II) intel(0): [DRI2]   DRI driver: i965

[    15.964] (II) intel(0): [DRI2]   VDPAU driver: va_gl

[    15.964] (II) intel(0): direct rendering: DRI2 enabled

[    15.964] (II) intel(0): hardware support for Present enabled

[    15.964] (II) Initializing extension Generic Event Extension

[    15.964] (II) Initializing extension SHAPE

[    15.964] (II) Initializing extension MIT-SHM

[    15.964] (II) Initializing extension XInputExtension

[    15.965] (II) Initializing extension XTEST

[    15.965] (II) Initializing extension BIG-REQUESTS

[    15.965] (II) Initializing extension SYNC

[    15.965] (II) Initializing extension XKEYBOARD

[    15.965] (II) Initializing extension XC-MISC

[    15.965] (II) Initializing extension XFIXES

[    15.965] (II) Initializing extension RENDER

[    15.965] (II) Initializing extension RANDR

[    15.965] (II) Initializing extension COMPOSITE

[    15.965] (II) Initializing extension DAMAGE

[    15.965] (II) Initializing extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER

[    15.965] (II) Initializing extension DOUBLE-BUFFER

[    15.965] (II) Initializing extension RECORD

[    15.965] (II) Initializing extension DPMS

[    15.965] (II) Initializing extension Present

[    15.965] (II) Initializing extension DRI3

[    15.965] (II) Initializing extension X-Resource

[    15.965] (II) Initializing extension XVideo

[    15.965] (II) Initializing extension XVideo-MotionCompensation

[    15.965] (II) Initializing extension GLX

[    15.990] (II) AIGLX: Loaded and initialized i965

[    15.990] (II) GLX: Initialized DRI2 GL provider for screen 0

[    15.990] (II) Initializing extension XFree86-VidModeExtension

[    15.990] (II) Initializing extension XFree86-DGA

[    15.990] (II) Initializing extension XFree86-DRI

[    15.990] (II) Initializing extension DRI2

[    15.993] (II) intel(0): switch to mode 1920x1080@60.0 on eDP1 using pipe 0, position (0, 0), rotation normal, reflection none

[    16.011] (II) intel(0): Setting screen physical size to 508 x 285

[    16.056] (II) config/udev: Adding input device Power Button (/dev/input/event2)

[    16.057] (**) Power Button: Applying InputClass "libinput keyboard catchall"

[    16.057] (II) LoadModule: "libinput"

[    16.057] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/input/libinput_drv.so

[    16.060] (II) Module libinput: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[    16.060]    compiled for 1.20.3, module version = 0.28.2

[    16.060]    Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

[    16.060]    ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 24.1

[    16.060] (II) Using input driver 'libinput' for 'Power Button'

[    16.060] (**) Power Button: always reports core events

[    16.060] (**) Option "Device" "/dev/input/event2"

[    16.060] (**) Option "_source" "server/udev"

[    16.067] (II) event2  - Power Button: is tagged by udev as: Keyboard

[    16.067] (II) event2  - Power Button: device is a keyboard

[    16.067] (II) event2  - Power Button: device removed

[    16.077] (**) Option "config_info" "udev:/sys/devices/LNXSYSTM:00/LNXPWRBN:00/input/input2/event2"

[    16.077] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Power Button" (type: KEYBOARD, id 6)

[    16.077] (II) event2  - Power Button: is tagged by udev as: Keyboard

[    16.077] (II) event2  - Power Button: device is a keyboard

[    16.078] (II) config/udev: Adding input device Video Bus (/dev/input/event9)

[    16.078] (**) Video Bus: Applying InputClass "libinput keyboard catchall"

[    16.078] (II) Using input driver 'libinput' for 'Video Bus'

[    16.078] (**) Video Bus: always reports core events

[    16.078] (**) Option "Device" "/dev/input/event9"

[    16.078] (**) Option "_source" "server/udev"

[    16.079] (II) event9  - Video Bus: is tagged by udev as: Keyboard

[    16.079] (II) event9  - Video Bus: device is a keyboard

[    16.079] (II) event9  - Video Bus: device removed

[    16.089] (**) Option "config_info" "udev:/sys/devices/LNXSYSTM:00/LNXSYBUS:00/PNP0A08:00/LNXVIDEO:00/input/input12/event9"

[    16.089] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Video Bus" (type: KEYBOARD, id 7)

[    16.090] (II) event9  - Video Bus: is tagged by udev as: Keyboard

[    16.090] (II) event9  - Video Bus: device is a keyboard

[    16.090] (II) config/udev: Adding input device Power Button (/dev/input/event0)

[    16.090] (**) Power Button: Applying InputClass "libinput keyboard catchall"

[    16.090] (II) Using input driver 'libinput' for 'Power Button'

[    16.090] (**) Power Button: always reports core events

[    16.090] (**) Option "Device" "/dev/input/event0"

[    16.090] (**) Option "_source" "server/udev"

[    16.092] (II) event0  - Power Button: is tagged by udev as: Keyboard

[    16.092] (II) event0  - Power Button: device is a keyboard

[    16.092] (II) event0  - Power Button: device removed

[    16.101] (**) Option "config_info" "udev:/sys/devices/LNXSYSTM:00/LNXSYBUS:00/PNP0A08:00/device:19/PNP0C0C:00/input/input0/event0"

[    16.101] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Power Button" (type: KEYBOARD, id 8)

[    16.102] (II) event0  - Power Button: is tagged by udev as: Keyboard

[    16.102] (II) event0  - Power Button: device is a keyboard

[    16.102] (II) config/udev: Adding input device Lid Switch (/dev/input/event1)

[    16.102] (II) No input driver specified, ignoring this device.

[    16.102] (II) This device may have been added with another device file.

[    16.103] (II) config/udev: Adding input device Video Bus (/dev/input/event10)

[    16.103] (**) Video Bus: Applying InputClass "libinput keyboard catchall"

[    16.103] (II) Using input driver 'libinput' for 'Video Bus'

[    16.103] (**) Video Bus: always reports core events

[    16.103] (**) Option "Device" "/dev/input/event10"

[    16.103] (**) Option "_source" "server/udev"

[    16.104] (II) event10 - Video Bus: is tagged by udev as: Keyboard

[    16.104] (II) event10 - Video Bus: device is a keyboard

[    16.104] (II) event10 - Video Bus: device removed

[    16.113] (**) Option "config_info" "udev:/sys/devices/LNXSYSTM:00/LNXSYBUS:00/PNP0A08:00/device:34/LNXVIDEO:01/input/input13/event10"

[    16.113] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Video Bus" (type: KEYBOARD, id 9)

[    16.114] (II) event10 - Video Bus: is tagged by udev as: Keyboard

[    16.114] (II) event10 - Video Bus: device is a keyboard

[    16.115] (II) config/udev: Adding input device GTech MI wireless mouse Mouse (/dev/input/event4)

[    16.115] (**) GTech MI wireless mouse Mouse: Applying InputClass "libinput pointer catchall"

[    16.115] (II) Using input driver 'libinput' for 'GTech MI wireless mouse Mouse'

[    16.115] (**) GTech MI wireless mouse Mouse: always reports core events

[    16.115] (**) Option "Device" "/dev/input/event4"

[    16.115] (**) Option "_source" "server/udev"

[    16.116] (II) event4  - GTech MI wireless mouse Mouse: is tagged by udev as: Mouse

[    16.117] (II) event4  - GTech MI wireless mouse Mouse: device is a pointer

[    16.117] (II) event4  - GTech MI wireless mouse Mouse: device removed

[    16.137] (**) Option "config_info" "udev:/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:14.0/usb1/1-9/1-9:1.0/0003:2717:5001.0001/input/input5/event4"

[    16.137] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "GTech MI wireless mouse Mouse" (type: MOUSE, id 10)

[    16.137] (**) Option "AccelerationScheme" "none"

[    16.137] (**) GTech MI wireless mouse Mouse: (accel) selected scheme none/0

[    16.137] (**) GTech MI wireless mouse Mouse: (accel) acceleration factor: 2.000

[    16.137] (**) GTech MI wireless mouse Mouse: (accel) acceleration threshold: 4

[    16.138] (II) event4  - GTech MI wireless mouse Mouse: is tagged by udev as: Mouse

[    16.138] (II) event4  - GTech MI wireless mouse Mouse: device is a pointer

[    16.139] (II) config/udev: Adding input device GTech MI wireless mouse Mouse (/dev/input/mouse0)

[    16.139] (II) No input driver specified, ignoring this device.

[    16.139] (II) This device may have been added with another device file.

[    16.140] (II) config/udev: Adding input device GTech MI wireless mouse (/dev/input/event5)

[    16.140] (II) No input driver specified, ignoring this device.

[    16.140] (II) This device may have been added with another device file.

[    16.140] (II) config/udev: Adding input device GTech MI wireless mouse Consumer Control (/dev/input/event6)

[    16.140] (**) GTech MI wireless mouse Consumer Control: Applying InputClass "libinput keyboard catchall"

[    16.140] (II) Using input driver 'libinput' for 'GTech MI wireless mouse Consumer Control'

[    16.140] (**) GTech MI wireless mouse Consumer Control: always reports core events

[    16.140] (**) Option "Device" "/dev/input/event6"

[    16.140] (**) Option "_source" "server/udev"

[    16.142] (II) event6  - GTech MI wireless mouse Consumer Control: is tagged by udev as: Keyboard

[    16.142] (II) event6  - GTech MI wireless mouse Consumer Control: device is a keyboard

[    16.142] (II) event6  - GTech MI wireless mouse Consumer Control: device removed

[    16.153] (II) libinput: GTech MI wireless mouse Consumer Control: needs a virtual subdevice

[    16.153] (**) Option "config_info" "udev:/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:14.0/usb1/1-9/1-9:1.0/0003:2717:5001.0001/input/input7/event6"

[    16.153] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "GTech MI wireless mouse Consumer Control" (type: MOUSE, id 11)

[    16.153] (**) Option "AccelerationScheme" "none"

[    16.153] (**) GTech MI wireless mouse Consumer Control: (accel) selected scheme none/0

[    16.153] (**) GTech MI wireless mouse Consumer Control: (accel) acceleration factor: 2.000

[    16.153] (**) GTech MI wireless mouse Consumer Control: (accel) acceleration threshold: 4

[    16.154] (II) event6  - GTech MI wireless mouse Consumer Control: is tagged by udev as: Keyboard

[    16.154] (II) event6  - GTech MI wireless mouse Consumer Control: device is a keyboard

[    16.155] (II) config/udev: Adding input device GTech MI wireless mouse System Control (/dev/input/event7)

[    16.155] (**) GTech MI wireless mouse System Control: Applying InputClass "libinput keyboard catchall"

[    16.155] (II) Using input driver 'libinput' for 'GTech MI wireless mouse System Control'

[    16.155] (**) GTech MI wireless mouse System Control: always reports core events

[    16.155] (**) Option "Device" "/dev/input/event7"

[    16.155] (**) Option "_source" "server/udev"

[    16.156] (II) event7  - GTech MI wireless mouse System Control: is tagged by udev as: Keyboard

[    16.156] (II) event7  - GTech MI wireless mouse System Control: device is a keyboard

[    16.156] (II) event7  - GTech MI wireless mouse System Control: device removed

[    16.165] (**) Option "config_info" "udev:/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:14.0/usb1/1-9/1-9:1.0/0003:2717:5001.0001/input/input8/event7"

[    16.165] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "GTech MI wireless mouse System Control" (type: KEYBOARD, id 12)

[    16.166] (II) event7  - GTech MI wireless mouse System Control: is tagged by udev as: Keyboard

[    16.166] (II) event7  - GTech MI wireless mouse System Control: device is a keyboard

[    16.167] (II) config/udev: Adding input device Intel HID events (/dev/input/event8)

[    16.167] (**) Intel HID events: Applying InputClass "libinput keyboard catchall"

[    16.167] (II) Using input driver 'libinput' for 'Intel HID events'

[    16.167] (**) Intel HID events: always reports core events

[    16.167] (**) Option "Device" "/dev/input/event8"

[    16.167] (**) Option "_source" "server/udev"

[    16.168] (II) event8  - Intel HID events: is tagged by udev as: Keyboard

[    16.168] (II) event8  - Intel HID events: device is a keyboard

[    16.168] (II) event8  - Intel HID events: device removed

[    16.177] (**) Option "config_info" "udev:/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1f.0/INT33D5:00/input/input10/event8"

[    16.177] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Intel HID events" (type: KEYBOARD, id 13)

[    16.177] (II) event8  - Intel HID events: is tagged by udev as: Keyboard

[    16.178] (II) event8  - Intel HID events: device is a keyboard

[    16.178] (II) config/udev: Adding input device HDA Intel PCH Headphone (/dev/input/event11)

[    16.178] (II) No input driver specified, ignoring this device.

[    16.178] (II) This device may have been added with another device file.

[    16.179] (II) config/udev: Adding input device HDA Intel PCH HDMI (/dev/input/event12)

[    16.179] (II) No input driver specified, ignoring this device.

[    16.179] (II) This device may have been added with another device file.

[    16.179] (II) config/udev: Adding input device AT Translated Set 2 keyboard (/dev/input/event3)

[    16.179] (**) AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: Applying InputClass "libinput keyboard catchall"

[    16.179] (II) Using input driver 'libinput' for 'AT Translated Set 2 keyboard'

[    16.179] (**) AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: always reports core events

[    16.179] (**) Option "Device" "/dev/input/event3"

[    16.179] (**) Option "_source" "server/udev"

[    16.180] (II) event3  - AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: is tagged by udev as: Keyboard

[    16.180] (II) event3  - AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: device is a keyboard

[    16.181] (II) event3  - AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: device removed

[    16.193] (**) Option "config_info" "udev:/sys/devices/platform/i8042/serio0/input/input3/event3"

[    16.193] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "AT Translated Set 2 keyboard" (type: KEYBOARD, id 14)

[    16.193] (II) event3  - AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: is tagged by udev as: Keyboard

[    16.194] (II) event3  - AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: device is a keyboard

[    16.195] (II) config/udev: Adding input device ETPS/2 Elantech Touchpad (/dev/input/event13)

[    16.195] (**) ETPS/2 Elantech Touchpad: Applying InputClass "libinput touchpad catchall"

[    16.195] (II) Using input driver 'libinput' for 'ETPS/2 Elantech Touchpad'

[    16.195] (**) ETPS/2 Elantech Touchpad: always reports core events

[    16.195] (**) Option "Device" "/dev/input/event13"

[    16.195] (**) Option "_source" "server/udev"

[    16.196] (II) event13 - ETPS/2 Elantech Touchpad: is tagged by udev as: Touchpad

[    16.200] (II) event13 - ETPS/2 Elantech Touchpad: device is a touchpad

[    16.201] (II) event13 - ETPS/2 Elantech Touchpad: device removed

[    16.221] (**) Option "config_info" "udev:/sys/devices/platform/i8042/serio1/input/input11/event13"

[    16.221] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "ETPS/2 Elantech Touchpad" (type: TOUCHPAD, id 15)

[    16.222] (**) Option "AccelerationScheme" "none"

[    16.222] (**) ETPS/2 Elantech Touchpad: (accel) selected scheme none/0

[    16.222] (**) ETPS/2 Elantech Touchpad: (accel) acceleration factor: 2.000

[    16.222] (**) ETPS/2 Elantech Touchpad: (accel) acceleration threshold: 4

[    16.223] (II) event13 - ETPS/2 Elantech Touchpad: is tagged by udev as: Touchpad

[    16.224] (II) event13 - ETPS/2 Elantech Touchpad: device is a touchpad

[    16.225] (II) config/udev: Adding input device ETPS/2 Elantech Touchpad (/dev/input/mouse1)

[    16.225] (**) ETPS/2 Elantech Touchpad: Applying InputClass "libinput touchpad catchall"

[    16.225] (II) Using input driver 'libinput' for 'ETPS/2 Elantech Touchpad'

[    16.225] (**) ETPS/2 Elantech Touchpad: always reports core events

[    16.225] (**) Option "Device" "/dev/input/mouse1"

[    16.225] (**) Option "_source" "server/udev"

[color=red][    16.245] (II) mouse1  - failed to create input device '/dev/input/mouse1'.

[    16.245] (EE) libinput: ETPS/2 Elantech Touchpad: Failed to create a device for /dev/input/mouse1[/color]

[    16.245] (EE) PreInit returned 2 for "ETPS/2 Elantech Touchpad"

[    16.245] (II) UnloadModule: "libinput"

[    16.261] (**) GTech MI wireless mouse Consumer Control: Applying InputClass "libinput keyboard catchall"

[    16.261] (II) Using input driver 'libinput' for 'GTech MI wireless mouse Consumer Control'

[    16.261] (**) GTech MI wireless mouse Consumer Control: always reports core events

[    16.261] (**) Option "Device" "/dev/input/event6"

[    16.261] (**) Option "_source" "_driver/libinput"

[    16.261] (II) libinput: GTech MI wireless mouse Consumer Control: is a virtual subdevice

[    16.261] (**) Option "config_info" "udev:/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:14.0/usb1/1-9/1-9:1.0/0003:2717:5001.0001/input/input7/event6"

[    16.261] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "GTech MI wireless mouse Consumer Control" (type: KEYBOARD, id 16)

```

the red lines above show some error, but i  can not figure it out.

here is the output 'libinput list-devices'

```

Device:           Power Button

Kernel:           /dev/input/event2

Group:            1

Seat:             seat0, default

Capabilities:     keyboard 

Tap-to-click:     n/a

Tap-and-drag:     n/a

Tap drag lock:    n/a

Left-handed:      n/a

Nat.scrolling:    n/a

Middle emulation: n/a

Calibration:      n/a

Scroll methods:   none

Click methods:    none

Disable-w-typing: n/a

Accel profiles:   n/a

Rotation:         n/a

Device:           Video Bus

Kernel:           /dev/input/event9

Group:            2

Seat:             seat0, default

Capabilities:     keyboard 

Tap-to-click:     n/a

Tap-and-drag:     n/a

Tap drag lock:    n/a

Left-handed:      n/a

Nat.scrolling:    n/a

Middle emulation: n/a

Calibration:      n/a

Scroll methods:   none

Click methods:    none

Disable-w-typing: n/a

Accel profiles:   n/a

Rotation:         n/a

Device:           Power Button

Kernel:           /dev/input/event0

Group:            3

Seat:             seat0, default

Capabilities:     keyboard 

Tap-to-click:     n/a

Tap-and-drag:     n/a

Tap drag lock:    n/a

Left-handed:      n/a

Nat.scrolling:    n/a

Middle emulation: n/a

Calibration:      n/a

Scroll methods:   none

Click methods:    none

Disable-w-typing: n/a

Accel profiles:   n/a

Rotation:         n/a

Device:           Video Bus

Kernel:           /dev/input/event10

Group:            2

Seat:             seat0, default

Capabilities:     keyboard 

Tap-to-click:     n/a

Tap-and-drag:     n/a

Tap drag lock:    n/a

Left-handed:      n/a

Nat.scrolling:    n/a

Middle emulation: n/a

Calibration:      n/a

Scroll methods:   none

Click methods:    none

Disable-w-typing: n/a

Accel profiles:   n/a

Rotation:         n/a

Device:           GTech MI wireless mouse Mouse

Kernel:           /dev/input/event4

Group:            4

Seat:             seat0, default

Capabilities:     pointer 

Tap-to-click:     n/a

Tap-and-drag:     n/a

Tap drag lock:    n/a

Left-handed:      disabled

Nat.scrolling:    disabled

Middle emulation: disabled

Calibration:      n/a

Scroll methods:   button

Click methods:    none

Disable-w-typing: n/a

Accel profiles:   flat *adaptive

Rotation:         n/a

Device:           GTech MI wireless mouse Consumer Control

Kernel:           /dev/input/event6

Group:            4

Seat:             seat0, default

Capabilities:     keyboard pointer 

Tap-to-click:     n/a

Tap-and-drag:     n/a

Tap drag lock:    n/a

Left-handed:      n/a

Nat.scrolling:    disabled

Middle emulation: n/a

Calibration:      n/a

Scroll methods:   none

Click methods:    none

Disable-w-typing: n/a

Accel profiles:   n/a

Rotation:         n/a

Device:           GTech MI wireless mouse System Control

Kernel:           /dev/input/event7

Group:            4

Seat:             seat0, default

Capabilities:     keyboard 

Tap-to-click:     n/a

Tap-and-drag:     n/a

Tap drag lock:    n/a

Left-handed:      n/a

Nat.scrolling:    n/a

Middle emulation: n/a

Calibration:      n/a

Scroll methods:   none

Click methods:    none

Disable-w-typing: n/a

Accel profiles:   n/a

Rotation:         n/a

Device:           Intel HID events

Kernel:           /dev/input/event8

Group:            5

Seat:             seat0, default

Capabilities:     keyboard 

Tap-to-click:     n/a

Tap-and-drag:     n/a

Tap drag lock:    n/a

Left-handed:      n/a

Nat.scrolling:    n/a

Middle emulation: n/a

Calibration:      n/a

Scroll methods:   none

Click methods:    none

Disable-w-typing: n/a

Accel profiles:   n/a

Rotation:         n/a

Device:           AT Translated Set 2 keyboard

Kernel:           /dev/input/event3

Group:            6

Seat:             seat0, default

Capabilities:     keyboard 

Tap-to-click:     n/a

Tap-and-drag:     n/a

Tap drag lock:    n/a

Left-handed:      n/a

Nat.scrolling:    n/a

Middle emulation: n/a

Calibration:      n/a

Scroll methods:   none

Click methods:    none

Disable-w-typing: n/a

Accel profiles:   n/a

Rotation:         n/a

Device:           ETPS/2 Elantech Touchpad

Kernel:           /dev/input/event13

Group:            7

Seat:             seat0, default

Size:             125x81mm

Capabilities:     pointer gesture

Tap-to-click:     disabled

Tap-and-drag:     enabled

Tap drag lock:    disabled

Left-handed:      disabled

Nat.scrolling:    disabled

Middle emulation: disabled

Calibration:      n/a

Scroll methods:   *two-finger edge 

Click methods:    *button-areas clickfinger 

Disable-w-typing: enabled

Accel profiles:   none

Rotation:         n/a

```

here is output 'grep -i elan .config'

```

CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2_ELANTECH=y

CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2_ELANTECH_SMBUS=y

CONFIG_MOUSE_ELAN_I2C=m

CONFIG_MOUSE_ELAN_I2C_I2C=y

CONFIG_MOUSE_ELAN_I2C_SMBUS=y

```

here is output 'lsmod'

```

Module                  Size  Used by

xt_nat                 16384  0

ipt_MASQUERADE         16384  3

iptable_nat            16384  1

nf_nat_ipv4            16384  2 ipt_MASQUERADE,iptable_nat

xt_addrtype            16384  2

nf_nat                 32768  2 nf_nat_ipv4,xt_nat

br_netfilter           24576  0

bridge                139264  1 br_netfilter

stp                    16384  1 bridge

llc                    16384  2 bridge,stp

nvidia_drm             45056  0

nvidia_modeset       1048576  1 nvidia_drm

snd_hda_codec_hdmi     57344  0

intel_rapl             24576  0

x86_pkg_temp_thermal    16384  0

kvm_intel             200704  0

i2c_designware_platform    16384  0

i2c_designware_core    20480  1 i2c_designware_platform

kvm                   626688  1 kvm_intel

wmi_bmof               16384  0

iwlmvm                327680  0

nvidia              17129472  1 nvidia_modeset

irqbypass              16384  1 kvm

crc32_pclmul           16384  0

mei_me                 32768  0

crc32c_intel           24576  0

psmouse               131072  0

iwlwifi               286720  1 iwlmvm

i915                 1945600  5

mei                    73728  1 mei_me

i2c_i801               32768  0

intel_lpss_pci         20480  0

intel_lpss             16384  1 intel_lpss_pci

mfd_core               16384  1 intel_lpss

ucsi_acpi              16384  0

typec_ucsi             28672  1 ucsi_acpi

typec                  36864  1 typec_ucsi

i2c_hid                24576  0

intel_hid              16384  0

wmi                    24576  1 wmi_bmof

acpi_pad               16384  0

aesni_intel           200704  4

crypto_simd            16384  1 aesni_intel

cryptd                 20480  2 crypto_simd,aesni_intel

glue_helper            16384  1 aesni_intel

aes_x86_64             20480  1 aesni_intel

crc32_generic          16384  0

vxlan                  53248  0

ip6_udp_tunnel         16384  1 vxlan

udp_tunnel             16384  1 vxlan

macvlan                28672  0

vmxnet3                57344  0

r8169                  81920  0

e1000                 118784  0

efivarfs               16384  1

overlay               106496  0

fuse                  110592  1

btrfs                1363968  0

zstd_decompress        81920  1 btrfs

zstd_compress         176128  1 btrfs

xxhash                 16384  2 zstd_compress,zstd_decompress

ext4                  659456  0

mbcache                16384  1 ext4

jbd2                  102400  1 ext4

mptspi                 28672  0

mptscsih               32768  1 mptspi

mptbase                73728  2 mptspi,mptscsih

ata_piix               36864  0

ahci                   40960  0

libahci                36864  1 ahci

pata_amd               24576  0

pata_oldpiix           16384  0

libata                233472  5 pata_amd,ata_piix,libahci,pata_oldpiix,ahci

```

Quote tags changed to code tags throughout to preserve formatting -- NeddySeagoon

----------

## xanderal

 *sangeshitou wrote:*   

> here is the output 'libinput list-devices'
> 
> ```
> [...]
> 
> ...

 

Same touchpad here - first check your kernel config. There is something specifically for this hardware.

Secondly try this workaround I used before making my own kernel:

```
sudo sh -c 'echo -n "elantech"> /sys/bus/serio/devices/serio1/protocol'
```

----------

## sangeshitou

 *xanderal wrote:*   

>  *sangeshitou wrote:*   here is the output 'libinput list-devices'
> 
> ```
> [...]
> 
> ...

 

Thank you for your reply.

I can not find which config is required, any suggestion?

----------

## xanderal

Firstly: Did the workaround work for you?

 *sangeshitou wrote:*   

> 
> 
> I can not find which config is required, any suggestion?

 

It's in Device Drivers -> Input device support -> [*] Mice -> <*> PS/2 mouse, [*] Elantech PS/2 protocol extension

I do use sys-kernel/linux-firmware - so maybe you also need to emerge that.

----------

## sangeshitou

no，the workaroud did not work.

i use the same linux kernel as you, the module is also enabled.

 *xanderal wrote:*   

> Firstly: Did the workaround work for you?
> 
>  *sangeshitou wrote:*   
> 
> I can not find which config is required, any suggestion? 
> ...

 

----------

## duane

I've got "CONFIG_MOUSE_ELAN_I2C=y" in my kernel. Have you tried loading the corresponding module?

I also had to set mine to "simple" mode in bios for some reason.

----------

## xanderal

 *duane wrote:*   

> I've got "CONFIG_MOUSE_ELAN_I2C=y" in my kernel. Have you tried loading the corresponding module?
> 
> I also had to set mine to "simple" mode in bios for some reason.

 

That's one of the ones I mentioned above, so guess the answer is yes  :Wink: 

Sorry to not be of more help - for me this worked like a charm. Maybe one of the following discussions helps?

https://bugs.archlinux.org/task/59714

https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1803600

https://bbs.archlinux.org/viewtopic.php?id=233792

EDIT 2019-06-16: I was wrong about the module, see below.Last edited by xanderal on Sun Jun 16, 2019 4:42 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## xanderal

Maybe another idea: What do you have as INPUT_DEVICES in your make.conf?

I use 

```
INPUT_DEVICES="evdev synaptics libinput mouse keyboard"
```

Also: Does the touchpad work inside a live system (gentoo or otherwise)?

And what about sysrescue (touchpad will not work in gentoo; WILL work in sysrescuecd): Does the touchpad work there?

----------

## sangeshitou

 *xanderal wrote:*   

> Maybe another idea: What do you have as INPUT_DEVICES in your make.conf?
> 
> I use 
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Thanks for you reply. I really appericiate, but i have no time to try them all, i just get used to the usb mouse.

----------

## xanderal

 *sangeshitou wrote:*   

>  *xanderal wrote:*   Maybe another idea: What do you have as INPUT_DEVICES in your make.conf?
> 
> I use 
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Maybe you don't have to. I redid my kernel recently and looked again at what modules I installed and so on and CONFIG_MOUSE_ELAN_I2C=y is not what I had enabled (still don't).

I specifically enabled

```
CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2_ELANTECH=y

CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2=y

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSE=y

```

Sorry for the confusion.   :Confused: 

If you paste 'zgrep MOUSE /proc/config.gz' (https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Kernel/IKCONFIG_Support) I can check whether or not there is something else missing in your setup that I have enabled.

----------

## charles17

 *sangeshitou wrote:*   

> I have a XiaoMi latptop, the touchpad work normally under BIOS, but can not work under X window.
> 
> I use libinput as the driver, use gentoo x window default configuration.
> 
> I work on it about one week, i figure that:
> ...

 

For your setup, did you follow the recommendations in the libinput wiki article?

----------

## sangeshitou

 *xanderal wrote:*   

>  *sangeshitou wrote:*    *xanderal wrote:*   Maybe another idea: What do you have as INPUT_DEVICES in your make.conf?
> 
> I use 
> 
> ```
> ...

 

I had checked my kernel config, the config item listed above is all enabled. Thanks for the help, really.

----------

## sangeshitou

 *charles17 wrote:*   

>  *sangeshitou wrote:*   I have a XiaoMi latptop, the touchpad work normally under BIOS, but can not work under X window.
> 
> I use libinput as the driver, use gentoo x window default configuration.
> 
> I work on it about one week, i figure that:
> ...

 

YES, i do follow the step in the wiki page. Thank you anyway.

----------

## charles17

 *sangeshitou wrote:*   

> YES, i do follow the step in the wiki page. Thank you anyway.

 

Could you please show your output of xinput and also wgetpaste your dmesg output.

----------

## xanderal

 *sangeshitou wrote:*   

>  *xanderal wrote:*    *sangeshitou wrote:*    *xanderal wrote:*   Maybe another idea: What do you have as INPUT_DEVICES in your make.conf?
> 
> I use 
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Would you mind pasting the output of 'zgrep MOUSE /proc/config.gz' (https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Kernel/IKCONFIG_Support)?

----------

## sangeshitou

 *charles17 wrote:*   

>  *sangeshitou wrote:*   YES, i do follow the step in the wiki page. Thank you anyway. 
> 
> Could you please show your output of xinput and also wgetpaste your dmesg output.

 

Sorry for my late reply.

Below is the output of xinput:

```

⎡ Virtual core pointer                          id=2    [master pointer  (3)]

⎜   ↳ Virtual core XTEST pointer                id=4    [slave  pointer  (2)]

⎜   ↳ GTech MI wireless mouse Mouse             id=10   [slave  pointer  (2)]

⎜   ↳ GTech MI wireless mouse Consumer Control  id=11   [slave  pointer  (2)]

⎜   ↳ ETPS/2 Elantech Touchpad                  id=15   [slave  pointer  (2)]

⎣ Virtual core keyboard                         id=3    [master keyboard (2)]

    ↳ Virtual core XTEST keyboard               id=5    [slave  keyboard (3)]

    ↳ Power Button                              id=6    [slave  keyboard (3)]

    ↳ Video Bus                                 id=7    [slave  keyboard (3)]

    ↳ Power Button                              id=8    [slave  keyboard (3)]

    ↳ Video Bus                                 id=9    [slave  keyboard (3)]

    ↳ GTech MI wireless mouse System Control    id=12   [slave  keyboard (3)]

    ↳ Intel HID events                          id=13   [slave  keyboard (3)]

    ↳ AT Translated Set 2 keyboard              id=14   [slave  keyboard (3)]

    ↳ GTech MI wireless mouse Consumer Control  id=16   [slave  keyboard (3)]

```

Here is the output of dmesghttps://bpaste.net/show/4dff52d044f7.

Thank you for your help anyway.

----------

## sangeshitou

 *xanderal wrote:*   

>  *sangeshitou wrote:*    *xanderal wrote:*    *sangeshitou wrote:*    *xanderal wrote:*   Maybe another idea: What do you have as INPUT_DEVICES in your make.conf?
> 
> I use 
> 
> ```
> ...

 

here is my output of config file of kernel:

```

CONFIG_MAC_EMUMOUSEBTN=y

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV=y

# CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV_PSAUX is not set

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV_SCREEN_X=1024

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV_SCREEN_Y=768

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSE=y

CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2=m

CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2_ALPS=y

CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2_BYD=y

CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2_LOGIPS2PP=y

CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2_SYNAPTICS=y

CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2_SYNAPTICS_SMBUS=y

CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2_CYPRESS=y

CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2_LIFEBOOK=y

CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2_TRACKPOINT=y

CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2_ELANTECH=y

CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2_ELANTECH_SMBUS=y

# CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2_SENTELIC is not set

# CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2_TOUCHKIT is not set

CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2_FOCALTECH=y

# CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2_VMMOUSE is not set

CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2_SMBUS=y

CONFIG_MOUSE_SERIAL=m

# CONFIG_MOUSE_APPLETOUCH is not set

# CONFIG_MOUSE_BCM5974 is not set

# CONFIG_MOUSE_CYAPA is not set

CONFIG_MOUSE_ELAN_I2C=m

CONFIG_MOUSE_ELAN_I2C_I2C=y

CONFIG_MOUSE_ELAN_I2C_SMBUS=y

CONFIG_MOUSE_VSXXXAA=m

# CONFIG_MOUSE_GPIO is not set

CONFIG_MOUSE_SYNAPTICS_I2C=m

CONFIG_MOUSE_SYNAPTICS_USB=m

# CONFIG_HID_MAGICMOUSE is not set

# CONFIG_USB_IDMOUSE is not set

```

----------

## xanderal

 *sangeshitou wrote:*   

>  *xanderal wrote:*   Would you mind pasting the output of 'zgrep MOUSE /proc/config.gz' (https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Kernel/IKCONFIG_Support)? 
> 
> here is my output of config file of kernel:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

We have indeed a few differences:

CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2=y for me (not =m)

So, idea 1: build it into the kernel

I have also several things not set that you do:

```
CONFIG_MOUSE_SERIAL=m

CONFIG_MOUSE_ELAN_I2C=m

CONFIG_MOUSE_ELAN_I2C_I2C=y

CONFIG_MOUSE_ELAN_I2C_SMBUS=y

CONFIG_MOUSE_VSXXXAA=m

CONFIG_MOUSE_SYNAPTICS_I2C=m

CONFIG_MOUSE_SYNAPTICS_USB=m
```

Idea 2: Maybe you have a driver conflict?

Hardware detection recommends MOUSE_PS2_ELANTECH_SMBUS and MOUSE_ELAN_I2C_SMBUS (i have neither), which makes a driver conflict seem more likely imo.

----------

## xanderal

 *sangeshitou wrote:*   

> Here is the output of dmesghttps://bpaste.net/show/4dff52d044f7.

 

I only see a 404...

----------

## sangeshitou

 *xanderal wrote:*   

>  *sangeshitou wrote:*   Here is the output of dmesghttps://bpaste.net/show/4dff52d044f7. 
> 
> I only see a 404...

 

May be it expires. Check if you can see this: https://bpaste.net/show/pOIA.

Thanks.

----------

## xanderal

 *sangeshitou wrote:*   

>  *xanderal wrote:*    *sangeshitou wrote:*   Here is the output of dmesghttps://bpaste.net/show/4dff52d044f7. 
> 
> I only see a 404... 
> 
> May be it expires. Check if you can see this: https://bpaste.net/show/pOIA.
> ...

 

Thanks, that works.

What about the kernel config - did you get a change to check if the touchpad works if you apply the changes I suggested above?

----------

## sangeshitou

 *xanderal wrote:*   

>  *sangeshitou wrote:*    *xanderal wrote:*    *sangeshitou wrote:*   Here is the output of dmesghttps://bpaste.net/show/4dff52d044f7. 
> 
> I only see a 404... 
> 
> May be it expires. Check if you can see this: https://bpaste.net/show/pOIA.
> ...

 

I have tried the kernel configuration, but it do not work. Thank you anyway.

----------

## xanderal

Did you make the kernel with sys-kernel/linux-firmware?

Edit: Could you paste your make.conf?

----------

## sangeshitou

 *xanderal wrote:*   

> Did you make the kernel with sys-kernel/linux-firmware?
> 
> Edit: Could you paste your make.conf?

 

Sorry for reply late. Here is the make.conf

```

# These settings were set by the catalyst build script that automatically

# built this stage.

# Please consult /usr/share/portage/config/make.conf.example for a more

# detailed example.

COMMON_FLAGS="-march=native -O2 -pipe"

CFLAGS="${COMMON_FLAGS}"

CXXFLAGS="${COMMON_FLAGS}"

FCFLAGS="${COMMON_FLAGS}"

FFLAGS="${COMMON_FLAGS}"

# NOTE: This stage was built with the bindist Use flag enabled

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

# This sets the language of build output to English.

# Please keep this setting intact when reporting bugs.

LC_MESSAGES=C

# customize

MAKEOPTS="-j4"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://mirrors.ustc.edu.cn/gentoo/"

CPU_FLAGS_X86="aes avx mmx mmxext popcnt sse sse2 sse3 sse4_1 sse4_2 ssse3 vaapi"

GRUB_PLATFORMS="efi-64"

INPUT_DEVICES="libinput"

USE="X gtk gnome -kde -qt4 -qt5 python ssl alsa acl pcre acpid dri xft dbus -bindist -systemd xinerama glamor"

VIDEO_CARDS="intel i965"

```

----------

## xanderal

 *sangeshitou wrote:*   

>  *xanderal wrote:*   Did you make the kernel with sys-kernel/linux-firmware? 

 

Did you?  :Wink: 

 *sangeshitou wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> INPUT_DEVICES="libinput"
> ```
> ...

 

Please try 

```
INPUT_DEVICES="libinput evdev synaptics"
```

In addition to that I have "mouse keyboard" but that might not be necessary.

And what do you have in your /etc/X11/xorg.conf.d/ ?

----------

## sangeshitou

First step:

Enable module as post in post, post by Sllyth.

Last step:

Enable touchpad by pressing fn + F9, which may vary between different laptop brands.

----------

